# databases/p5-postgresql-plperl



## dougs (Mar 9, 2012)

I have two version of postgresql84-plperl on my 9.0_RELEASE system as follows:


```
cetus-root@~# pkg_version -voI | g postgresql
databases/postgresql84-client       =   up-to-date with index
databases/postgresql84-contrib      =   up-to-date with index
databases/p5-postgresql-plperl      !   Comparison failed
databases/postgresql84-plperl       =   up-to-date with index
databases/postgresql84-server       =   up-to-date with index
cetus-root@~#
```

How do I remove databases/p5-postgresql-plperl if the port does not exist in the ports tree?

~Doug


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 9, 2012)

Check what version you have.
Simply
`$ ls /var/db/pkg | grep p5-postgresql-plperl`

Then
`# pkg_delete p5-postgresql-plperl-123`
repalce 123, with version


----------



## dougs (Mar 9, 2012)

```
cetus-root@~# ls /var/db/pkg | grep p5-postgresql-plperl
cetus-root@~#
```

No version.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 9, 2012)

check `$ ls /var/db/pkg | grep postgresql-plperl`


----------



## dougs (Mar 10, 2012)

```
cetus-root@~# ls /var/db/pkg | grep postgresql-plperl
postgresql-plperl-8.4.10_2
postgresql-plperl-8.4.11
cetus-root@~#
```


----------



## dougs (Mar 10, 2012)

```
cetus-root@/usr/ports# cd databases/p5-postgresql-plperl
databases/p5-postgresql-plperl: No such file or directory.
cetus-root@/usr/ports#
```

Must be the indexes, eh?


----------



## kpa (Mar 10, 2012)

```
# psearch plperl
databases/p5-PostgreSQL-PLPerl-Call Simple interface for calling SQL functions from PostgreSQL PL/Perl
databases/p5-PostgreSQL-PLPerl-Trace Simple way to trace execution of Perl statements in PL/Perl
databases/postgresql83-plperl Write SQL functions for PostgreSQL using Perl5
databases/postgresql84-plperl Write SQL functions for PostgreSQL using Perl5
databases/postgresql90-plperl Write SQL functions for PostgreSQL using Perl5
databases/postgresql91-plperl Write SQL functions for PostgreSQL using Perl5
```

Looks like the port has been renamed to databases/postgresql84-plperl. Delete the installed package and reinstall.


----------



## dougs (Mar 10, 2012)

So I uninstalled and reinstalled. The faulty port name has gone away.

How do I mark this as [Solved] in the subject header?

~Doug


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2012)

Edit the first post, "Go Advanced", use pull-down menu left of the title.


----------

